# Overweight pregnancy



## bunnyg82

Hi everyone, 

I was just wondering if there are people on here that have been overweight and pregnant.

I am going to start TTC in September and have a considerable amount of weight to lose, so much so that I will still be overweight then but I just can't wait any longer! I think my BMI will be about 32.8 by then if all goes to plan.

Anyway, I would really love to hear your experiences. How was the pregnancy, the birth, the way the midwives and doctors treated you, etc. Would be helpful to know your BMI at the start of your pregnancy, just to give me an idea. I hope you don't mind me asking this, but I really would like to know of real people's experiences

Thanks xx


----------



## doumauk

Hi Hun
When I was pregnant with Salim my BMI was 28 and in this pregnancy my BMI is 31. I am only 5 foot lol (shorty).Im classed as clinically obsese but as my midwife says I am healthy and thats all that matters. They have never treated me any different to I guess they treat everyone else. They are not there to judge you on how fat or thin you are. As long as you and bump are healthy and ok thats all they worry for.Of course pregnancy is hard on the body and tiring which I could see someone very very overweight maybe suffering in the last few weeks but dont let it put you off enjoying your future pregnancy. Have fun ttc and take care.


----------



## cinnamum

i was morbidly obese with my baby! pm me if you need help x x x x
my birth story.... (kinda)
https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/92477-worried.html


----------



## NoSpringChick

If you get in the groove of losing weight then by the time youre pregnant you'll be in the groove of healthy eating and exercise, so I would say plan for it!
I lost 5 stone before getting pregnant and was used to lifting weights so have built up alot strength and built up my core and legs which I think helps you with pregnancy - I think it helps your bones deal with more as pregnancy does take it out of you.
You could be normal weight and eat rubbish and do no exercise and struggle through pregnancy OR have lost some weight eat well and work out regualrly - I think the latter would stand you in the best stead personally.


----------



## v2007

Im the same as cinnamum. I fall into the morbidly obese catagory also im currently pregnant, please feel free to PM me. 

V xxxx


----------



## PitBullMommy

Not sure what my BMI was, but I was overweight when I got pregnant with DD and with this one. Aside from the lack of bump for quite some time, extra GD testing and the doc watching your weight really closely it really wasn't that different!


----------



## xdaniellex

hiya hun, im 20 an my bmi is 32 i thinks, i only 5ft an a size 14, but my midwife ses im fit an healthy - i went thru a ruff patch whn i was 14 an for sum reason altho i goto gym an did weightwatchers religiously im still overweight, but i eat properly an no crap lol!!! an my pregnancy is goin really well =] x x x


----------



## moose

I am in the morbid obese area. I don't know my BMI though.

We got pregnant after only the second cycle. I haven't had to much worries yet. There was a worry about gestational diabetsis, but it turned out okay. My blood pressure is being watched....but they watch all of this in the skinnys too. My doctor hasn't said anything bad about me being so big.


----------



## lollylou1

i was very overweight, i tried for 2 years to conceive and it didnt happen till i lost 6 stone, i personally dont think it would have been possible without losing the weight, i ate good fod through preg but also anything i wanted and gained it all back, im back on diet to lose it all again.

ps - i was still classed as obese when i got preg

Lou
xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

My BMI pre-preg was 36 so I'm classed as obese. We TTC for 3 months, my midwife hasn't said anything about my weight and no one seems to treat me any different.


----------



## hopedance

i'm obese and no one has said anything about my weight. they might be scared to though, because i used to be anorexic and can lose weight at the drop of a hat - but certainly not in a healthy way!! so is less risky for me to be obese and keep eating than worrying about weight and starving myself. have pcos too, which doesn't help.


----------



## Mama1985

Hey there!!! my BMI is over 50, not sure exactly what it is but yea im overweight and pregnant and they havent really treated me any different, apart from a few things.

I had to have 2 Diabetes tests
when I had my scans, they have to press a little harder then normal.
I have to see a Anthestist (SP?) so he/she can go over what I can and can;t have etc, due to being overweight
and when i have my midwife appt they do have a feel for the baby but wont be able to feel much cos of my overweightness.

I was abit worried because I didnt want to be treated any differently or have 'those looks' etc just because I was overweight and pregnant (I did want to lose weight before falling pregnant but I was on steriods for an eye condition and stupidly didnt use anything a few times then found out I was pregnant)

So I suppose if you wanted to lose abit of weight it would help you in the long run (thats what I am going to do with bubs no 2! lol but first I have to pop this one out and get married lol I will kill my OH if he 'knocks me up' before the wedding, I would like to fit in my dress!)
Good luck hun!

(sorry for the long post)


----------



## Nibblenic

Hi, 

My BMI was 41 at the start of my pregnancy.
mainly due to my PCOS being untreated for a few years.

I came off metformin and ttc for only a month before i feel pregnant

I have had to have more glucose tests 3 in total, all fine
They press harder on the scans, and it can be hard for them to see
I have had to see and aniethnitist (sp) but that was for other reasons apart from my bmi

If you have a high BMI you will automatically have consultant care too, but well its nice to have someone else looking after you as well as the midwife

SOME people still dont think i look pregnant :hissy::hissy:
(which i think it the worst bit)

However i have only gained 4lbs since my booking appaointment and its not through diet conrtol, i can promise you!

No one has said my wieght is an issue or passed coment, or asked about my diet. 


Any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## elmaxie

Hi!

I was very overweight when I started ttc. I am 5 foot 5 and a dress size 16/18 my BMI was 40. 
We started ttc in May 08(missed ov that month) June we had a chemical pregnancy, second June cycle I never ovulated and we got BFP in July cycle.

Ermmmm my doctor and midwife didnt treat me any different(and if they do you should complain as thats discrimination) the only things they said were I would need to see an anaethnatist before birth to discuss epidural and I think so they can asses you for an anaesthetic now rather than during labour. Also I would need to get glusoce tolerance tests for gestational diabetes.

I am also lucky that in my hospital where I am giving birth they have just been funded by Tommys charity to do a study into mothers and babies during and after pregnancy and the effects on their health etc etc( this is for mothers with a BMI over 40 so I just made it in) I have had some excellent care and its all been hospital based. I got extra growth scans, also had glucose tests every trimester which the last one showed I now have gestational diabetes so they were able to get it under control too. They also offered aquanatal classes too which I have just started since I have finished up work.

I have also so far this pregnancy only gained 2.8lbs...mainly as I am totally off sweet foods and crave fruit and veg:dohh:

I say give your body the best shot at loosing weight and getting fitter for baby and enjoy ttc! When you get your BFP speak to your midwife if there are any clinics for larger parents etc? 

Good Luck and feel free to PM if you have any questions.

Emma.xx


----------



## LinseyLou

I was working out out quite havily in the months leading up to me getting pregnant. I lost about 15 lbs, but gained it back before I got PG. I'm considered "obese" according to BMI, I'm 5'3" and weigh about 220lbs at 30 weeks. Before I got pregnant, I was 198. My Doctor has never once mentioned my weight as being an issue, and my gest. diabetes test came back fine. As long as you get the nutrients you and your baby needs, and start on a fitness plan, even a mild one before getting pregnant, it makes all the difference. Good luck with everything, as long as you feel good about yourself and what you're doing, that's all that matters.


----------



## littlemansmum

I was classed as obese in last pregnancy and this one, they haven't told me my BMI, so cannot help there, i had a bad first pregnancy but this was NOT due to my weight, was due to bicornuate uterus which at time was undiagnosed, and this time i have SPD but my physio and mw said skinny minnie's get this too so is not weight related. I'm not gonna lie, i was treated badly in last pregnancy by mw and one of the docs i saw, BUT i changed mw's and my new one was lush and treated me no differently to any other pregnant lady, and the doc who treated me like crap got into trouble as her boss ended up doing my ECV, and he wanted to know why i was in floods of tears and it took him 3 hours to persuade me to have it, it was even arranged that if she was operating on the day of my section i would get a consultant do it for me so i wouldn't have to see her again, she was the exception not the rule.
I had to speak to anaesthetist (Sp?) before hand re epidural even though i didn't want one, i had extra scans too, but then i would have had those anyway due to previous stillbirth.
This time i registered with mw at different surgery as the one at mine was still the cow from last time, my mw is FAB! She keeps telling me that everything will be fine, and that i am not the fattest woman to ever have a baby and she never throws my weight at me, my scans have all been clearer for some reason, and when i saw a different mw at 17 weeks as mine was away she was lovely, and told me that for some reason larger men and women are more furtile, she did not say why though and obvioulsy being as a healthy a size as poss is recommended, how true what she said is i don't know, but hey, we got our BFP with son while i was on depo and this time we were trying for a really short time before we got our BFP so who knows.
On the whole i feel like my pregnancy's would have been no worse or better had i been smaller, and my son was born a healthy weight, and this baby looks to be on track for average size too, this will be my last baby as we feel 2 is enough for us, i will be making a big effort to lose weight after the baby is born, for myself, my kids and my health, but will do it sensibly and try and keep it off, i lost a load after my son was born but have PILED it on this time even though i am eating healthily, but i've shifted it before and i'll do it again.
If you wanna pm me, please feel free chick. Good Luck wheteher you go ahead now or wait a bit xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

thanks everyone for your replies, it's helped a lot! Hubby and I had a great chat today and we've agreed that we'll work together to lose as much weight as possible until September and then just go for it, but still eating healthily from then onwards. If it takes a while, I will just keep getting healthier and healthier, but if it does happen fairly quickly then I will be a lot healthier than I am now and should be much fitter. I will still be overweight but your responses have made me feel more comfortable with that. xx


----------



## angelstardust

My BMI is 33. I'm a uk 16 bottom, 18 top. All the weight is on my tummy but I feel fit enough. They don't seem concerned at all. Although they wouldn't mention it cos when I was a teenager I didn't eat, and still had a flabby tummy! :rofl:

Lost about 10kg since my 10 week booking appointment though and I'm eating as normal (no chocolate though).


----------



## Jelly Bean

Per my BMI, I'm borderline obese, but that measurement doesn't really work for me because of my big boobs and hips accounting for a lot of excess weight...I wear a size 10. That doesn't mean I'm not a little overweight, though! Planning on losing the baby weight (25 lbs) plus about 15 this coming year. The main concerns are blood pressure and gestational diabetes with an overweight pregnancy. 

Good for you on getting healthy before you're preggers btw... :hugs:


----------



## baby boo

im overweight and about 7 weeks pregger. my BMI is 31 and im about 55 pounds overweight


----------



## Twinkles

Just to add that if you are planning a water birth, the guideline for the max BMI is 35, but having a chat with the supervisor of midwives should get you past this if you are generally healthy with no hip or knee problems.


----------



## NoSpringChick

Twinkles said:


> Just to add that if you are planning a water birth, the guideline for the max BMI is 35, but having a chat with the supervisor of midwives should get you past this if you are generally healthy with no hip or knee problems.

there is no mention of that on my waterbirth info, it just says it wont happen if youve had incidents of past bleeding then it's a definite no no. I've seen a few waterbirth vids where the women have been over 35 bmi - different hospitals will all have their own guidlines though.
I would also think a waterbirth would be beneficial to someone carrying extra weight as its taking the strain and would make an easier birth in my view.


----------



## sarah_george

I think my BMI is 33, if you ask me the way its done is ridiculous! many of my friends are classed as obese when there quite clearly not! i' am 5'9 and a size 18 and i'm classed as morbidly obese :shock: anyway, ive had quite an uneventful pregnancy and fingers crossed the birth will be the same, ive put on 2 stone which isnt that bad with only 5 weeks to go, i was a lot bigger with my first and i had no problems with her either xxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Sarah youre not morbidly obese, thats a bmi of 40 ! 

I lift weights and was told to not go below 13 stone, size 14 at 5-7, but I went to 12st, and a size 12 which is classed as overweight - I'd have to be 11-4 I think to be normal BMI which is nearly 2 stone under what my doctor wanted for me and I wouldnt suit being a size 10, i'd be ill - the bMi is just a guide, it doesnt take into account bigger than average bone structure with muscle - I would hope they look at the overall picture if some are deciding 35 is the max for a homebirth.
It also doesnt take into account body shape - you can have a higher BMI and be a pear shape and be much healthier than someone who is an apple shape with a lower BMI.

I think if we are basicly healthy then that has to account for more than just BMI and scale weight.
I also read that it's more healthy and likier to get pregnant around 25 BMI which is the start of overweight.


----------



## Twinkles

NoSpringChick said:


> Twinkles said:
> 
> 
> Just to add that if you are planning a water birth, the guideline for the max BMI is 35, but having a chat with the supervisor of midwives should get you past this if you are generally healthy with no hip or knee problems.
> 
> there is no mention of that on my waterbirth info, it just says it wont happen if youve had incidents of past bleeding then it's a definite no no. I've seen a few waterbirth vids where the women have been over 35 bmi - different hospitals will all have their own guidlines though.
> I would also think a waterbirth would be beneficial to someone carrying extra weight as its taking the strain and would make an easier birth in my view.Click to expand...

At my 36 weeks appointment my midwife told me my BMI was 37, i would have to see an anesthetist, which i did and that i may not be able to have the water birth i had been planning from the very get go. She said i would have to write a letter to the supervisor of midwives if i was adamant that was what i wanted. 
I was absolutely devastated, i cried for 3 days afterwards and then decided to make it happen. To me it was absolutely preposterus that "bigger" ladies should be discriminated against, especially as movement in water is far easier than on dry land. So i phoned the countess of chester hospital and Arrowe park to find out what their policy was and they both confirmed the max BMI of 35 situation. The reason being we are more prone to bleeding , high BP, etc and its more likely they would need to get us out of the pool in an emergency situation to administer care. Thats 2 hospitals in the North of England with the same guidlines, so maybe it is the area, but nonetheless its something to be aware of. 
I had to make an appointment with the supervisor, she ok'ed me and wrote a letter to my midwife team, i also have a copy in my notes which i will be armed with just in case.

If you have your heart set on it, its best to check.


----------



## angelstardust

What shape is it when you just have a fat belly? :rofl: I have ALWAYS had a fat belly, even when I was a teenager and didn't eat (and did 100 sit ups before I went to school) my belly was still fat. :rofl:

It's a load of nonesence anyway, especially when they start weighing you during the pregnancy and say that your BMI has increased, what is that about?


----------



## bunnyg82

angel - that's apple shape I think/

It's useful to know the max BMI for waterbirths - it may just be your area, but it might be national guidelines and so I will keep that in mind and try to get under 35. 

It's so good listening to all your experiences :) x


----------



## NoSpringChick

After googling alot it does seem that the cut offs for waterbirths are 30 - 35- or rarely as high as 40.
If it's 30 or 35 here then I've had it, and if it is I am going to be so annoyed at my midwife as she has gotton my hopes up for nothing even saying a waterbirth would be good for me, and I've been to the class for nothing :(

Unless they mean your BMI pre pregnancy, cos exactly, your BMI while pregnant is 2 people and extras! And say you can lose 2 stone just by having your baby, the placenta and waters then your BMI would reduce dramatically.

I'd like to know how you know if you are low risk or high risk. Problems in pregnancy is high risk, but being big and healthy with no problems is probably still classed as high risk too grrr.

I'm going to ask my midwife about all this as I have gotton my hopes up for the waterbirth now and finding it hard to envision any other type of birth. My husband is saying to think of all types now.

I'll see her April 1st and will report what she says.


----------



## bunnyg82

will be good to hear what she says. I think you should prepare yourself for other types of births though just in case cos even the lowest risk pregnancy can change unexpectedly and need intervention. The main thing is, you want it as your first choice and it's not fair to have the choice taken away because of weight, so I hope she says you can have one all being well on the day xx


----------



## StaceyStepmom

Im fairly a bigger girl when I was pregnant, and they didnt treat me differently!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just thought I'd let you know, I asked about the BMI and waterbirth and they go by your booking in BMI not what you end up at! (thank god!)
I know different hospitals have different rules but ours she said unless you couldnt get in and out of the pool and needed the fire brigade then there's no reason why you can't have it.


----------



## bunnyg82

NoSpringChick said:


> Just thought I'd let you know, I asked about the BMI and waterbirth and they go by your booking in BMI not what you end up at! (thank god!)
> I know different hospitals have different rules but ours she said unless you couldnt get in and out of the pool and needed the fire brigade then there's no reason why you can't have it.

Thanks for this - that's good to know! Ha! Could be very different BMI by the end of the pregnancy so definitely useful to know!


----------



## ellismum

I second NoSpringChick. I was diagnosed with PCOS in Jan after TTC for 2 years, lost 3 1/2 stone and fell pregnant but still overweight in July. My pregnancy was and still is classed as high risk however due to my BMI as stated in my notes. I have not been weighed and given I am due next week, probably won't be but I know I have put some back on :blush:

I have had a text book pregnancy so far, BP and urine fine, bloods actually improved (first time my midwife had seen this apperently!!!) and GTT did not show sugar in my blood over what should be there:happydance:

I have been given the OK by my consultant to have my son in a midwife led unit which is low risk in the next town which has approx 1 birth a day and they let you stay as long as is feasiable instead of my local hospital which has approx 40 births a day and send you home asap if your birth is straight forward. They have warned me that it can be difficult to monitor babies HB if you are overweight and if they have difficulty locating it during labour I will have to be transfered to the hospital but they have not had this happen for over a year. My son is in the best position for a straight forward birth and because my pregnancy is has been good I am allowed a water birth:happydance: (if pool available)


----------



## bunnyg82

ellismum said:


> I second NoSpringChick. I was diagnosed with PCOS in Jan after TTC for 2 years, lost 3 1/2 stone and fell pregnant but still overweight in July. My pregnancy was and still is classed as high risk however due to my BMI as stated in my notes. I have not been weighed and given I am due next week, probably won't be but I know I have put some back on :blush:
> 
> I have had a text book pregnancy so far, BP and urine fine, bloods actually improved (first time my midwife had seen this apperently!!!) and GTT did not show sugar in my blood over what should be there:happydance:
> 
> I have been given the OK by my consultant to have my son in a midwife led unit which is low risk in the next town which has approx 1 birth a day and they let you stay as long as is feasiable instead of my local hospital which has approx 40 births a day and send you home asap if your birth is straight forward. They have warned me that it can be difficult to monitor babies HB if you are overweight and if they have difficulty locating it during labour I will have to be transfered to the hospital but they have not had this happen for over a year. My son is in the best position for a straight forward birth and because my pregnancy is has been good I am allowed a water birth:happydance: (if pool available)

Wow, that's great to know that you have had such a good pregnancy and able to go to the midwife led unit :D it's really reassuring. 

I hope that it all goes well and will look out for your birth story soon!!! xx


----------



## kirstyloo82

my bmi at my booking appointment was 40, the mw did a double check (made me feel really great!) but after that i wasnt really treated any differently. i was never weighed during the pregnancy, i just had regular growth scnas to monitor the size of baby, and tests for gd, all were fine. i had a tiny 6lb baby and everything was fine. i was back to prepreg size about 4 weeks after birth. second time around my bmi was 36, i had lost a bit of weight since first pregnancy. again had the same monitoring, baby was a week over due and was 7lb13 so again normal size. i was back to jeans i couldnt fit in before i was pregnant within 3 weeks. with both i had wanted home births which are contraindicated with high bmi due to increased risk of complications. after discussions with consultant in charge of my care during both pregnancies, they were happy for me to go ahead with a homebirth as i and baby were healthy and happy. 

i would just relax and take it all in your stride, yes prepare as much as you can, but enjoy your pregnancy adn just be aware of the additional complications due to increased bmi


----------



## ellismum

bunnyg82

If all goes OK just keep pushing for what you want, its your birth but take all their advice on board. Will let you know how it goes!!

Meant to add that Ellis has not measured big either. On the last visit my midwife said she'd be very suprised if he weighed more than 8Ibs but Im keeping an open mind lol!! I found out today that someone I know who is 38 weeks is currently measuring 45 weeks but doesn't want to be induced!!


----------



## catty_smith

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrgh I go something like this.

Normal size....fall pregnant....balooga whale....have baby.....spend 18 months trying to be normal again......fall pregnant.....baloooga whale (although slightly less ballogaish)...have baby....spend 18 months trying to be normal again.....fall pregnant....

There you go. That literally has been my life since 2005! First time I lost a lot of weight due to morning sickness and was about bmi 26 or something. Then I put on 6 stone during the rest of that pregnancy and had to work bloody hard at losing it so next time with my little girl I didn't put on nearly as much 3 1/2 stone altogether which wasn't so bad but it was still a bugger to shift. 

So here I am 3rd time lucky and I am DETERMINED NOT to but on anything but baby. Unfortunately I have put on 1/2 a stone since January (which is me being a bit bad with the diet) and was just about to get back on the diet wagon last week when I discovered I was pregnant again. I'm going to make sure that I am as careful as possible because being back in the post-baby body blues is more unbareable than morning sickness!

I even look at a cake when I'm pregnant I get fat so I'm going to go around with my eyes shut!


----------



## Baby2ontheway

I am a size 24-26 and just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant....Total surprise I thought I was way to fat to get pregnant! Now I am so excited and scared to death after reading about obese women having babies.. I dont want to loose the baby! I got pregnant with my first child when i was a size 20 and had no problems with him but my weight this time is embarassing...Im scared of being treated different at my dr appt on weds!!


----------



## NoSpringChick

^Congrats! :hug:

I think the thing to do is not be offended by any comments they might make cos they are being technical and sometimes it can seem rude to us! 
I follow a plus size pregnancy forum and sometimes scans arent so great and comments are on their notes that it's to do with high BMI's etc.

Just enjoy your pregnancy and trya nd switch off a bit from anything your doc might say - it is possible to not gain anything during your pregnancy and end up lighter at the end, which might be advised by your doc.
Either way, don't worry too much - youre going to be a mummy again! :):hugs:


----------



## Maybebaby80

Just discovered this thread, it is great to hear a lot of positive stories. I am 7+6 and have been worried about it. Doc didn't say anything but I was worried about what the MW would say at my booking in appointment on 26 May. My current BMI is 32.

I have lost almost 4 stone in the last two years and I got pregnant as soon as I came off the pill, I read on the net somewhere that losing just a little bit of weight can make you more fertile.


----------



## bunnyg82

Baby2ontheway said:


> I am a size 24-26 and just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant....Total surprise I thought I was way to fat to get pregnant! Now I am so excited and scared to death after reading about obese women having babies.. I dont want to loose the baby! I got pregnant with my first child when i was a size 20 and had no problems with him but my weight this time is embarassing...Im scared of being treated different at my dr appt on weds!!

Congratulations!! I am the same size as you, so can understand why you'd be scared as I'd feel the same if I got pregnant now. I hope you get treated well. Do keep us up to date with how you get on xx


----------



## Danuta

I've got a bmi of 30 so I'm borderline 'obese' but since being pregnant i've been putting on weight like crazy. I'm 19 weeks and i've put on 15 kilos and really don't know what to do. It's my first pregnancy and makes me worried something is wrong. My mw didn't seem too worried but she did say that I needed to watch it- and I'm still piling it on. Any suggestions?


----------



## Donna35

Baby2ontheway said:


> I am a size 24-26 and just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant....Total surprise I thought I was way to fat to get pregnant! Now I am so excited and scared to death after reading about obese women having babies.. I dont want to loose the baby! I got pregnant with my first child when i was a size 20 and had no problems with him but my weight this time is embarassing...Im scared of being treated different at my dr appt on weds!!

I was a size22 when I got pregnant - BMI was over 40 on my booking in scan think might have been 45 not sure though...

I haven't been made to feel bad AT ALL so far - my midwife is an absolutely lovely woman thank God!! She referred me to a dietician who when I told her what I eat said I didn't need to see her I'm doing just fine (I was previously a size 32 but lost about 7 stone in a year and have still been eating pretty healthily ever since then with the odd treat lol)

They have put notes on my scans about scan being suboptimal due to my BMI etc but not said a word to me - I suppose they need to do that to cover their own backs.

i haven't been weighed once since my booking in appt and I know i haven't put on all that much weight up to now - I'm almost 30weeks - I'm still wearing the same jeans I wore b4 getting preg but baby starting to get bigger by the day now lol so going to go shopping as I don't want clothes getting too tight and hurting him. Might ask to be weighed at next appt just to know for myself how much weight I've put on tho...

All my bloods come back fine each time, my blood pressure is absolutely perfect, urine samples ditto - so touch wood it's all good so far and will stay that way hopefully.

Sorry for the long post but just wanted to show you that you can have good pregnancy at any size - good luck xxxxx
:hug:


----------



## Danuta

Great to hear your positive story. Thanks for that!


----------



## 2bmum

I had a BMI of 30 when I fell pregnant. I eat healthily on the whole, everyone has those 'fat' days and I'm always worse when I have my period and I exercise, being a country girl and living on a farm but I am big both in height and weight. I'm 5ft 8" and usually a size 16 -18. I really was worried about my weight when I found out I was pregnant and bought it up with the MW as soon as I saw her. She told me that she would only be worried if my BMI was over 35 and that she had someone who she was looking after with a BMI of 47 so 30 was nothing and that as long as I continued to eat healthily through my pregnancy I should'nt worry. 
I have never been treated differently by a doctor or any of the specialists I've seen.
I have however swapped MW's several times, not though choice but because of one reason or another. Anyway, as soon as I started having my bump measured I started getting sent for growth scans as I was measuring big. BUT for some reason they'd printed me out a growth chart for someone with a BMI of 21 :dohh: so of course I was going to measure big. She seemed really concerned but everytime I've gone for a scan they've said that he is on the larger side of what he should be for his gestation but not out of the size range that he should be, and as I'm big in height and hips that there is nothing really to worry about, yet this new MW still insists on sending me all the time for scans. 
So far so good though, I've not had my weight bought up constantly, which I expected, and have on the whole been treated well. Hope that helps, and good luck :)


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Donna35 said:


> Baby2ontheway said:
> 
> 
> I am a size 24-26 and just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant....Total surprise I thought I was way to fat to get pregnant! Now I am so excited and scared to death after reading about obese women having babies.. I dont want to loose the baby! I got pregnant with my first child when i was a size 20 and had no problems with him but my weight this time is embarassing...Im scared of being treated different at my dr appt on weds!!
> 
> I was a size22 when I got pregnant - BMI was over 40 on my booking in scan think might have been 45 not sure though...
> 
> I haven't been made to feel bad AT ALL so far - my midwife is an absolutely lovely woman thank God!! She referred me to a dietician who when I told her what I eat said I didn't need to see her I'm doing just fine (I was previously a size 32 but lost about 7 stone in a year and have still been eating pretty healthily ever since then with the odd treat lol)
> 
> They have put notes on my scans about scan being suboptimal due to my BMI etc but not said a word to me - I suppose they need to do that to cover their own backs.
> 
> i haven't been weighed once since my booking in appt and I know i haven't put on all that much weight up to now - I'm almost 30weeks - I'm still wearing the same jeans I wore b4 getting preg but baby starting to get bigger by the day now lol so going to go shopping as I don't want clothes getting too tight and hurting him. Might ask to be weighed at next appt just to know for myself how much weight I've put on tho...
> 
> All my bloods come back fine each time, my blood pressure is absolutely perfect, urine samples ditto - so touch wood it's all good so far and will stay that way hopefully.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to show you that you can have good pregnancy at any size - good luck xxxxx
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! I am starting to feel better!! I have my appt in 2 days and I am so anxious!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Donna35

Baby2ontheway said:


> Donna35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby2ontheway said:
> 
> 
> I am a size 24-26 and just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant....Total surprise I thought I was way to fat to get pregnant! Now I am so excited and scared to death after reading about obese women having babies.. I dont want to loose the baby! I got pregnant with my first child when i was a size 20 and had no problems with him but my weight this time is embarassing...Im scared of being treated different at my dr appt on weds!!
> 
> I was a size22 when I got pregnant - BMI was over 40 on my booking in scan think might have been 45 not sure though...
> 
> I haven't been made to feel bad AT ALL so far - my midwife is an absolutely lovely woman thank God!! She referred me to a dietician who when I told her what I eat said I didn't need to see her I'm doing just fine (I was previously a size 32 but lost about 7 stone in a year and have still been eating pretty healthily ever since then with the odd treat lol)
> 
> They have put notes on my scans about scan being suboptimal due to my BMI etc but not said a word to me - I suppose they need to do that to cover their own backs.
> 
> i haven't been weighed once since my booking in appt and I know i haven't put on all that much weight up to now - I'm almost 30weeks - I'm still wearing the same jeans I wore b4 getting preg but baby starting to get bigger by the day now lol so going to go shopping as I don't want clothes getting too tight and hurting him. Might ask to be weighed at next appt just to know for myself how much weight I've put on tho...
> 
> All my bloods come back fine each time, my blood pressure is absolutely perfect, urine samples ditto - so touch wood it's all good so far and will stay that way hopefully.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to show you that you can have good pregnancy at any size - good luck xxxxx
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!! I am starting to feel better!! I have my appt in 2 days and I am so anxious!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

You'll be fine - let us know how the appt went xxx :hug:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey hun. My BMI is 35 I think.

I have to have 4 scans. 4th one on the 1st June, to check baby's growth. 

I have got Pre-Eclampsia and SPD,but i'm not ruling this out to be because of my weight. 

All in all, my pregnancy was okay until 29weeks. From there it seems to have gone down hill. 

Then again everybody is different. My sister was alot bigger than me and she had two great pregnancies! 

xxxxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Girls!

Just thought I'd add my story to date in the hope that someone finds it helpful/reassuring :friends:

Have had problems with my weight for years... lost 2 stone for my wedding last May but piled it back on afterwards when I came off the pill and when I fell pregnant in December I was probably the biggest I have ever been.

So at my booking in appointment at 7wks I was weighed and told my BMI was 36 - the only real impact of which, as some of the other girls have said, is that I would have to take a gestational diabetes test (glucose tolerance test) at 28 wks and see the consultant at 34 weeks regarding epidurals etc.

Since then I have not been weighed at all and having extra weight doesn't seem to be hampering my pregnancy in anyway. MW doesn't mention it, if anything I have asked her... but as long as your blood pressure remains low and you eat healthily any extra weight doesn't have any bearing on your baby's growth. We also haven't had any problems during scans seeing the baby/getting good pictures.

To date my BP/urine/bloods have all been fine and baby measures text book size for dates. Only problem I have had is developing SPD, but that isn't weight related. MW is happy at this stage for me to have a water birth, so no BMI restriction in my area.

If you are WTT and TTC and want to lose the extra weight I would say go for it, as to be honest if nothing else it will help you adopt the healthier lifestyle you will need when you are pregnant - so start eating the right foods now and it will all be a lot easier to manage keeping to a good diet once morning sickness kicks in. Trust me, some days are really hard... and if this helps keep your blood pressure down its all good.

Good luck :hugs: xxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Well my pregnancy has taken a turn for the worst and is probably all due to my weight now, but hey I got to 35 weeks so it could have been worse!

I had to have a talk from a nutritionist today as I am borderline diabetic (bear in mind I was pre diabetic due to weight 5 yrs ago and lost 5 stone and then was ok) - the upshot seems I have a top weight I can get to before my body goes into diabetes mode.
My blood pressure has also gone sky high, and again probably due to my weight now - so my advice is just be careful and as hard as it is when you are starving try and be good - I have gained ALOT of weight - around 5 stone plus 1 stone of the 5 I lost - so looking at needing to lose 6 stone - but imagine i hadnt lost that 5 stone, I would be looking to lose 10.

I'm disappointed in myself as I am scared of the birth and the water one looked the easiest but now i am high risk and dont know whether or not i'll be allowed it.


----------



## angelae36

I have a BMI of 40.
At my booking in I was so worried about my weight and what would be said also the fact I had had 2 previous miscarriages, that my blood pressure was 140/90.
That coupled with my BMI I was told that a home birth would not be good for me kind of thing.

Since then I have lost weight through a better diet and more (but not much more!) exercise.
I am now 16 weeks and once I went for my scan and saw TP (Tiny Person!) and his heart beat and told my older children my blood pressure has come right down !!

So assuming nothing else goes wrong then I wil be pushing (Pardon the pun!) hard for a homebirth!!


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Yaya! went to my appointment and was treated GREAT!!! Our little baby is just fine!


----------



## bunnyg82

Baby2ontheway said:


> Yaya! went to my appointment and was treated GREAT!!! Our little baby is just fine!

:happydance: woohoo - that's great hun! x


----------



## Donna35

Baby2ontheway said:


> Yaya! went to my appointment and was treated GREAT!!! Our little baby is just fine!

Well done hun - told you you'd be fine - I'm over the moon for you xxx:hug:


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I am ttc and much heavier then I want to be. I would really love to drop 50lbs before getting pregnant but I am to impatient and want baby now! This is our last cycle ttc for awhile if it doesnt work we are taking 2-3 months off (to avoid a spring baby as we already have 3 spring bdays in the family) and if this is not my month and I end up taking 2-3 months off im going to get serious and try to drop some lbs during my wtt!


----------



## 09babyboy

i was terribly over weight too when i was ttc also had pcos which made it worse was trying for 5 years! then i finally decided to lose weight last year in january for my wedding which is in 3 weeks and 3 days (baby due in 3 weeks also ahhh lol)i lost 5 and a half stone in 9 months! then we found out that we were pregnant we were so thrilled.i have my fingers crossed for you.
nikki


----------



## kelly-pelynt

hi ya, i was overweight for my 1st and 3rd pregnancy and developed gestational diabertes with both of them, my second pregnancy I was of normal weight and had no problems, I know you can develop diabetes in pregnancy even if you are normal weight but its a lot more common in overweight pregnancies. luckily the diabetes is gone now, but all the finger pricking and daily injecting of insulin is not nice, my third pregnancy also ended in a c-section because ella had become a macrosomic baby due to the diabetes, but its all worth it when there here ad I know i,ll do it again.


----------



## soon2b6

Ive heard a few people say that being overweight means that labour will be less likely to be succesful (ie more c/sects) Does anyone know why that should be?? 
I had 3 normal deliveries then 2 c/sects and this time want a normal delivery again (c/sects were for distress) What I dont want is to set myself up to fail, I think that would be worse for me than an elective. 
My docs are only lukewarm supportive of a vbac attempt after 2 c/s anyway.


----------



## Kittee

I'm a size 16 well I was, now I'm more into 18 but I'm at 7 weeks.

Do you guys think I'll have problems? I've always been a size 16 girl tho, even since high school!


----------



## FairySam

Hi

My BMI was 29.4 at the start of my pregnancy and they didn't really make an issue out of it. My BP is always fine and baby seems fine so no body has said anything to me.

The only thing I have had is on my 20 week scan report it says 'view restricted due to patient build' but she didn't seem to struggle to scan me and on a scan I had at 18 weeks it said the view was good. 

I think as long as you are generally in good health with a good healthy diet and no problems with BP I thin you'll be fine!

I can't comment on the birth yet as I'm still up the duff!!! LOL!!!

If my dates are correct I fell pregnant on just the 2nd attempt so being overwieght had no effect whatsoever on conception!!!!

Good luck!!!

:dust:Sam x


----------



## mummy_daddy

Hi all,

I am 5 feet 5 inches n my BMI is 33. Even i am very much worried abt pregnancy but after seeing all ur stories i am bit relief n relaxed...

Hope evrything will be fine....


----------



## bunnyg82

It is more reassuring reading these stories isn't it! Obviously as much as you can it's better to get as healthy as possible, but it does help hearing these stories x


----------



## avabear73

My BMI was 35 when I got pregnant, and I fell pregnant the very first time we tried. Added to that I'm 35 years old, and only have one ovary as a result of surgery 3 years ago, so it really should have been a whole lot harder!

I agree with others who say that if you're in the way of eating healthily and taking exercise, you are preparing your body in the best way possible. Don't forget your pre-natal vitamins and folic acid :)

My care has been just the same, not one person has made comment on my weight, they've all been really helpful. My BP is high (but it runs in the family so no surprise there), which they are keeping a really close eye on, but other than that (and the PGP, which could happen to anyone!) I'm great.

Good luck when you TTC, I hope you get that :bfp: nice and quick! :)


----------



## bunnyg82

Thanks Avabear - encouraging story and advice there :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey.
I had BMi of 35 at MW booking in (Hoping its a little less now like) Ive had to be refered to consutlant-led care. At the time this hurt me alot, MW was nice to me said its all normal for BMI of 35 and over. Still, being as small as size 10 before i had my first daughter it was depressing to hear. Ive finally getting over that, just watching what i eat alot more, i put on almost 4stone with my daughter, sadly didnt lose much :( then we decided going try not expecting it happen first month. 
Anyways, so far i havent put any weight on which tbh is the main thing. I cant comment on much with pregnancy and my care as of yet. 
On my 12wk scan have a normal baby :)


----------



## Paxton

My BMI was 31 point something... The doctor is really nice and I don't think she woulda treated me any different at all if I was thinner. Actually, I bet she'd be worried if I was rather thin because it's the really thin women that apparently have all the problems with tearing and having to be induced and so on.


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey Paxton, see you're overdue hun, will keep an eye out for your birth story :)

Some great experiences here x


----------



## Maffie

Hi hun at the start of this year my bmi was about 34/35 but come 1st Jan I started an exercise regime and by the time I found out I was pregnant my bmi had dropped to 31. I'm 5'2 and im pear shaped. The midwifes were fine. I did get told i'd have to have the glucose test as bmi was over 30 but so far all the staff at the hospital I go to have been really nice and dont mention my weight. I have just started to gain weight now in my 2nd tri as I tried to stay healthy but was sickly for a while in pregnancy. So i'm still about 3.5kgs lighter at the moment than I was when I got my bfp.


----------



## Danuta

It's difficult for us bigger girls being pregnant in this heat, isn't it? I've just been at work a few hours and I already feel like I need a shower or I want to jump into a bucket of ice!


----------



## Maffie

Danuta said:


> It's difficult for us bigger girls being pregnant in this heat, isn't it? I've just been at work a few hours and I already feel like I need a shower or I want to jump into a bucket of ice!


I agree the heat is bad, im grateful to be signed off work at the moment. Im still cooking though!


----------



## MoonMuffin

I've only lost 12 lbs since Kathryn was born (a lot of it because of morning sickness and craving healthy foods) and had gained 40 during my pregnancy with Kathryn (she's now 9 months old). don't know my BMI but I'm 5'5" and 209lbs, size 16 pants 40E bra. When I was pg with Kathryn I started as a size 12 and more in shape, and I'm not going to lie, this pg is a lot harder for me. I've been getting such horrible back/hip aches, so much that just getting up/sitting down sends shooting pain through my back. That's pretty much the only extra thing but its so painful. I've heard some pretty bad things though about doctors telling people they are too fat, so as long as you find one that is supportive then everything will be great :D


----------



## emmajane

Danuta said:


> It's difficult for us bigger girls being pregnant in this heat, isn't it? I've just been at work a few hours and I already feel like I need a shower or I want to jump into a bucket of ice!

God I'm boiling. :( I know it is bad for all pregnant women but being overweight too just makes it worse. I've given up doing my hair in the mornings as within 10 mins its ruined from all the sweating!!!


----------



## AmyBumble

Lol me too Emmajane! I feel so horrible and warm all the time. I live at the top of a massively steep hill (In Wales - what did you expect lol) which I just cant climb anymore.

But even to get to the bus stop is hard work in this heat. With the pregnancy waddlewalk too, its just like, aaargh! I just wantto stand in a cold shower all day lol. 

sympathy to all. It wont last anyway probably lol. xx
:hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

I was thinking of all you pregnant ladies today - you poor girls! It's been hard enough for me to today not being pregnant, but being overweight, so I can't imagine how uncomfortable you must all be feeling :( xx


----------



## Danuta

Don't even get me started, I'm feeling really sorry for myself! :D was working all day and the air conditioning broke so I was sweating so much my clothes were absolutely wet, and I was constantly out of breath from having to run around the restaurant with all this weight and heat. And now I can't sleep because I can't find a comfortable position with the bump, baby seems to be playing a football match, I'm still overheating, AND I've got a uti so I running to the toilet every 5' Sorry, moan over!!


----------



## Laraa

I think its a fab idea getting fit before ttc. That was also my plan however hubby just did not want to wait. So we went for it concieved first time. 
bmi i think was 30 but my midwife is lovely and would not belive my bmi was 30 as i dont look overly overweight (all in the boobs)
However midwives assistant was very rude to me which i soon reported.
Scans so far have been good like mentioned they pressed slightly harder and sometimes couldnt get clear views.
Apart from that everything has been fine so far. 
Good luck with everything. xxx


----------



## Danuta

My MW has been very nice with me, I was quite worried by how much weight I've put on during pregnancy (and I was overweight before anyway) but she has been very reassuring as well as giving good advice. I carry quite a lot of weight on my tummy, so I was quite late feeling baby move and OH couldn't feel him for ages. Also my scans have been "obstructed due to patient build" but apart from that, I have a normal pregnancy so far.


----------



## emmajane

Danuta said:


> My MW has been very nice with me, I was quite worried by how much weight I've put on during pregnancy (and I was overweight before anyway) but she has been very reassuring as well as giving good advice. I carry quite a lot of weight on my tummy, so I was quite late feeling baby move and OH couldn't feel him for ages. *Also my scans have been "obstructed due to patient build" but apart from that*, I have a normal pregnancy so far.

God I hate that comment. Only one sonographer didn't write it and I felt so much happier after that scan!


----------



## Maffie

I had a trainee scan me when I was having a mc and she had the cheek to write couldnt scan clearly patient overweight!!!!! I was well pissed off, the trained sonographer had no problems.

Ive not had any comments wrote on after scans this time. Only thing that has affected my scan is baby kept turning and then hiding behind my belly button.


----------



## Danuta

emmajane said:


> God I hate that comment. Only one sonographer didn't write it and I felt so much happier after that scan!

It didn't bother me too much surprisingly (although I was upset not to see properly) because I KNOW I have a lot of weight around the middle. Unfortunately the bump is pushing it both up and down, so I have now very attractive (not!) rolls of fat on either side.

The thing that got me really upset was that OH couldn't feel baby kick till a few weeks ago. Lots of other girls seem that the others can feel it very early and my poor boyfriend was trying so hard to feel anything and couldn't! And I so much wanted him to feel it too. Still, it was such an amazing moment when he finally DID feel baby move for the first time, the look on his face was so amazed that I was almost crying from happyness! It makes it even more special when you have to wait for something!

Now he wants to feel allll the time, he's always got his hands on my bump - I think he might be addicted!


----------



## bunnyg82

aww Danuta, glad your OH managed to feel baby in the end :)

So, are there any more stories out there? Or anyone that posted here that have any more experiences to add - maybe if you have had your baby now and stuff? My time for ttc is getting closer and I am getting SCARED!!!! xx


----------



## hattiehippo

Hi! No baby yet as only 16 weeks and 5 days but do have a BMI of 39. everything has been fine so far and the midwife and hospital have been really positive with me. at the 12 week scan I did get the comment about 'suboptimal views' due to my BMI but I think this was more of a catchall phrase to cover them than anything else. My picture and what we saw on the screen was really clear and better than others I've seen for much slimmer ladies. They did press really hard though!

I've been lucky in that I haven't put any weight on so far and had actually lost 3 to 4lbs last time I weighed myself. I'm hoping to keep it that way for as long as possible.

good luck with trying to make a baby. I wouldn't worry too much about your weight - if it's the right time it will happen regardless and you'll make it work for you. It's more important to make sure you're eating well and getting all the vitamins etc you need to make a healthy baby.


----------



## Maffie

hattiehippo said:


> Hi! No baby yet as only 16 weeks and 5 days but do have a BMI of 39. everything has been fine so far and the midwife and hospital have been really positive with me. at the 12 week scan I did get the comment about 'suboptimal views' due to my BMI but I think this was more of a catchall phrase to cover them than anything else. My picture and what we saw on the screen was really clear and better than others I've seen for much slimmer ladies. They did press really hard though!
> 
> I've been lucky in that I haven't put any weight on so far and had actually lost 3 to 4lbs last time I weighed myself. I'm hoping to keep it that way for as long as possible.
> 
> good luck with trying to make a baby. I wouldn't worry too much about your weight - if it's the right time it will happen regardless and you'll make it work for you. It's more important to make sure you're eating well and getting all the vitamins etc you need to make a healthy baby.

I lost about 6 kilos in the 1st tri and only now as it come back, well not all of it has. I seem to have slimmer legs than before the pregnancy.


----------



## NoSpringChick

bunnyg82 said:


> aww Danuta, glad your OH managed to feel baby in the end :)
> 
> So, are there any more stories out there? Or anyone that posted here that have any more experiences to add - maybe if you have had your baby now and stuff? My time for ttc is getting closer and I am getting SCARED!!!! xx

 
Well I had mine and needed a c-section in the end but that was due to the baby being face up and the cord round her neck which stopped me from being induced succesfully - and nothing to do with weight BUT I couldnt stop going on about what I weighed when they were getting me ready for surgery and I got told to stop going on about it LOL - no one EVER mentioned my weight the whole pregnancy - my normal weight was 12 stone and I started this pregnancy at 13st and I ended up 18st 12lbs at week 38 - the day I had my lo I got weighed and i was 18 stone exactly - 2 weeks later I was 16st 11lbs but then gained 3lb last week - still got alot of water weight to shift though so I am hopeful some is yet to come off naturally but still going to have to work at getting back to what I was - but it's been really lovely just eating what i wanted when I wanted I have to say!! 

Don't be scared about your weight - no one made a deal out of mine, only me! Even when I said my bp was high due to my weight they poo pooed that and said it was just one of those things - even when I said my swollen ankles and feet was probably weight related, I was just told it's common and the diabetes test coming back impared I said it would be cos of my weight, and I was again it's just a pregnancy thing.

Good luck :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

awww that's good to know - it's good that you were treated so well xx


----------



## Bam

My BMI at conception was 49 (275 lbs/19.6 st.). The doctor I was seeing for my PCOS mentioned my weight a couple times but my OB hasn't mentioned it once, nor has any of his nurses. As some of the other ladies have said, when they do Dopplers or ultrasounds, they press harder but that's it so far. I haven't had any glucose tests done yet but I keep a regular check on my sugar anyway (and have for several years due to family history). So far, it's been fine. I don't seem to be experiencing anything different from the smaller ladies other than not having a bump. But that's very close to showing up. I'd say in the next few weeks. No high blood pressure, no extreme breathlessness. I get a few more aches and pains in my back, hips and ankles but I also have arthritis from too many broken bones when I was younger.

I'd say, really, the hardest thing I've had to deal with is trying to find maternity clothes. That's been nigh on impossible.

Oh, and as of my 19 week check up, I had only gained 5 lbs./2.2 kilos.


----------



## Danuta

I'm 31 weeks now and it is getting more difficult to carry on as usual - but I think it is same for everyone at this point, not just for us plus-size girls :)

I do get increasingly tired and breathless, also getting a lot of Braxton Hicks contractions, but the BH can affect everyone and my MW said that it's very usual to get out of breath, it's to do with because the baby hasn't dropped yet and it's putting pressure on the diaphram. 

Also, my blood pressure is quite high, but it doesn't seem to be worrying them particularly, they have ruled out pre-eclampsia.

So at this point, I feel like a big whale but everything is going smoothly. :)


----------



## amyw044

im overweight and struggled to get pregnant. i joined a gym cut out alchol and 5 weeks later im pregnant! im still overweight but healthier!! I was also overweight with my first child jus never lost any of it when i had him!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you for sharing your experiences! I'm just about 16 weeks now (Tomorrow) and I was a bit worried about my weight (very large girl). 
I feel better now, thank you :)

I was wondering, did anyone who wanted to find out the gender have issues finding out around the 20 week mark? 
I've made my ultrasound appointment for around the 18.5 week mark and I was really hoping we could find out the sex of the baby.


----------



## elainegee

with my last pregnancy i had just lost two stone and fell pregnant after maybe 3 years of using no protection. i regained it all and more after the birth. This time around i had lost 4 stone and guess what fell pregnant again.. i had put two stone of this back on almost at my 8 week visit.

No one has really said anything negative to me... A consultant said i was overweight but in proportion lol 
I had to see the anaesthetic man as routine incase i need to have an epidural or spinal.
they haven't had any trouble finding heartbeat or doing my scans so far. I had a scan at 9 weeks and she seemed surprised you saw baby straight away, she thought she was going to have to do an internal because of my weight.
The only advice i would give is the recovery if you are slimmer would be alot easier, especially like me if you have to have a Section xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hi there! im 31weeks pregnant with my second. When i had my daughter i was told i was lucky to fall pregnant because im so fat! my bmi is 40 but im 5ft8 and not the biggest or smallest of girls! But im under consultant care and classes as high risk! im so fed up with bloody hearing about my weight its untrue! i know im big i dont need to be told all the time! =[


----------



## bunnyg82

awww hun, I am sorry you are being treated this way. If I conceive straight away then I will be the same BMI as you (I am also 5'8") so it is worrying that you've been treated this way. Obviously my weight MAY mean that it takes longer to conceive and the longer it takes the healthier I will become but my guess is that I will still be really really overweight

Thing is, I don't see the point in the docs/midwives getting funny about it as you are alraedy pregnant, not much they can do about that - they just need to be giving you the care you need and deserve x


----------



## priddy

Im a large lady and will never forget in my pregnancy with my daughter when a doc said to a student do you want to try and feel and when she did he said yeah you dont get much when there fat do u!!!!! I was well impressed, as said we already know where big and I dont pretend to be big for any other reason than that I eat to much so just leave us alone!!!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

priddy they did that when i was pregnant first time around,

I was at consultant appointment and he brought about 3 young men in to feel what it was like to feel like on a "bigger girl".

Can i ask how big/small have ur babies been? [to anyone]

DD was 8lb15nhalf, but two week late. Dreading how big this one will be!


----------



## 2bananas

My BMI is 31.5 so i am definitely overweight, But my midwife wasnt to bothered, she said it could be much worse and that im generally healthy besides the weight. Im 5ft 7 and currently weighing in at 13st 13lb. Im going to try and eat really healthily so I dont pile too much weight on. I was normal weight with my first preg and didnt pile it on during that pregnancy, My problem was getting severe pnd after the birth and so ate myself happy (or tried to). Just never got back to my 11 stone - but have to after this one.

I think as long as you try to be as healthy as you can thats all you can do. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hey, havent got much to say, after my last post. 
i got discharged from consultant (which was reffered because of bmi of 35) as pregnancy been all normal. 
im very pleased say only put on 7lbs, im at 22wks. 
i just need to have couple blood tests to check my sugars etc


----------



## Jox

im 14 weeks at the mo and have a BMI of 30. my height it 5ft4in and my weight on day of BFP was 12st12lbs. Had lost 1 stone in the 6 months leading up to BFP. got my BFP in 3rd Cycle  im seeing a consultant on thursday (not weight related) and the midwife hasnt mentioned my weight other than to say they may do a check for diabeties later in my pregnancy. due to my BMI. I dont feel my weight is affected me at all (yet). good luck to you all.

xxx


----------



## JennaSmith

I am a large lady too size 24 pre pregnancy but was bigger with my 1st baby!
Had no problems at all with my daughter apart from having to be induced at 12days overdue. This pregnancy after loosing 3 stone has been a bit more complicated but nothing serious. Hopefully wont go overdue too long as at last scan at 37 weeks baby weighed approx 8lb!!! Good luck to you all whether ur pregnant TTC or WTC x x x x x x


----------



## dom85

Hey, my BMI was 34 at my booking in appointment. I had a horrible consultant at 16 weeks who had an awful attitude about being overwieght when pregnant, made a comment about him not doing as many call outs in the middle of the night anymore because its always the same problem with overwieght mums getting into trouble in labour.

Needless to say I changed my consultant and the new lady is lovely. My pregnancy was going very well until a couple of weeks ago, I've only put on around 9lbs so far but I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes. I think this is more to do with my family history of diabetes and the tendancy for pregnant women in my family to get it, but of course the doctors just assume it's because you're overweight.

I'll be being induced at 38 weeks.

My pregnancy wasn't planned, as it happens I'd already lost a stone and a half before I got pregnant but if I had planned to have this LO then I would have lost a bit more I think but that's mainly because I think it would be easier to find maternity clothes!

I've had some back and pelvic pain as well and wonder if this would have been better had I been lighter


----------



## NoSpringChick

xTaylorsMummy said:


> priddy they did that when i was pregnant first time around,
> 
> I was at consultant appointment and he brought about 3 young men in to feel what it was like to feel like on a "bigger girl".
> 
> Can i ask how big/small have ur babies been? [to anyone]
> 
> DD was 8lb15nhalf, but two week late. Dreading how big this one will be!

My lo was 8lb 10 1/2oz, and me and hubby were both only 7lb born so was expecting a 7lb baby till they said it was a big one!
Was told it would be ok though as 'you're a big woman' and after my c-section I was told I had a lovely roomy pelvis.. i think you make the size baby you can handle most of the time.


----------



## laura3103

Hi i was 22 stone with a bmi of 46 and i found that i was treated normally even tho i was so big but they were blunt with me and always mentioned my weight at every appointment at the hospital,

i had extra scans to montior growth btu i didn't mind as i got to see little one more lol.

and as for labour i was told that i would need to have an epidural but in the end when i went in to hospital i was only in labour for 3 hours 50 mins from start to finish and to be honest i found my pregnancy to be great and cant wait to have another one as soon as poss i even miss being pregnant!!!!

PM me if you like i dont mind answering any questions


----------



## Danuta

The only thing I'm worried about (and getting more worried as it gets closer) IS the birth because I've heard that it's more common for overweight woman to have trouble giving birth. And I'm a bit nervous!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hello all,

Only just seen this thread, I'm size 22/24, not quite sure what my bmi is but I'm under consultant care.

I've got growth scans at 28,32+36 weeks, and a glucose test @ 26 weeks.

Not had any real problems apart from by blood pressure, its been up and down like a yoyo so being montiored carefully by the midwives as I've had protien in my urine at a few checkups, 25 week check is tomorrow so I'm hoping its come down.


----------



## bunnyg82

Thanks lovely girlies for all your messages, is reassuring to read



Danuta said:


> The only thing I'm worried about (and getting more worried as it gets closer) IS the birth because I've heard that it's more common for overweight woman to have trouble giving birth. And I'm a bit nervous!

I worry about this too - I want to do all I can to have a natural birth when I get pregnant and I worry so much that my weight will mean it will be a bad experience :( x

On a more positive note, the extra scans are good news - must be so nice being able to see little bean a fair few times :) x


----------



## broodylocket

my bmi is 39 which had gone up since ive been pregnant. :blush: i now weigh more than my oh! :cry: no one is treating me differently. its not like im munching on snacks all the time, apart from the fruit lol.


----------



## toseland13

im am also obese and pregnant but my midwife said i can try lower my BMI if i want bt that was it, i felt no pressure from her. I feel a bit self conscious but otherwise not treated differently.


----------



## Szaffi

Oh, I started the pregnancy at 154 pounds (BMI 28), I'm 25 and a half weeks and put on 15.4 lbs so far. This morning my doctor told me to try not to gain much weight :( 

Am I growing too fast??

My blood pressure has been fine so far, I'll have my glucose test in two weeks.

I'm trying to eat fairly healthy, no sugary stuff, not much ice cream, lots of fruits and veggies, and lots of water... Wonder what am I doing wrong??


----------



## Bexbex999

I am 5ft 7 with a bmi of 35. When I had my dating scan I was told that I must not put on any weight atall during my pregnancy. Not a prob atm seeing as I still have morning sickness but even so. I was even asked why I didnt lose weight before trying for a baby, not a great thing to hear when you are worried about everything else!


----------



## MummytoShan

I am 14 wks and over weight, my MW was ok, but when I got to have my first dating scan at the hospital they said I needed to have a diabeties (spelt wrong) test cos of my BMI, I have had one little girl already and was over weight then (7 years ago) and now I am pregnant again, it has all changed, don't let then bully you or make you feel like cos you over weight you shouldn't be having babies stand up and tell them so shove off (or whatever comes to mind), I did and they treat me so different now. Hope this helps x x x


----------



## bunnyg82

Bexbex999 said:


> I am 5ft 7 with a bmi of 35. When I had my dating scan I was told that I must not put on any weight atall during my pregnancy. Not a prob atm seeing as I still have morning sickness but even so. I was even asked why I didnt lose weight before trying for a baby, not a great thing to hear when you are worried about everything else!

Grr you poor thing being made to feel like that. I have heard about not gaining weight when you are overweight. I believe that it's the actual gaining weight (when you're overweight) that is the problem, more than actually being overweight. 

I just think it's so unhelpful when they say things like that to you - you are pregnant now, there's no point them focusing on the past and making you feel bad :( x

I will lose some weight before we start ttc, but I will still be very overweight.


----------



## hattiehippo

I thought I'd do an update....I'm 21 weeks now I had to see a consultant this morning due to my BMI of 39. She took one look at me and asked why I'd been sent to see her. She then said you're not that big and I shouldn't expect any problems! The only thing she said might be more tricky is if I need a c section but then said she didn't think I had that much abdominal fat to make a big difference. I have to have a growth scan at 36 weeks as it will be easier to extimate the birth weight from that than feeling from the outside but that was it.

Feeling sooooo much better about everything after that visit! She was happy for me to continue under the midwifes and will only see me again at 38 weeks for a rountine visit.


----------



## mom2pne

You get consultant care? I don't and my BMI pre-pregnancy was 46. But I haven't been gaining a whole lot with this pregnancy. I have only gained about 11-12 pounds and as you can see from my ticker I'm over 35 weeks. So that is good. I also was about the same weight with my twins in 05-06. I have trouble keeping the weight off. I can lose it, tho.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Bexbex999 said:


> I am 5ft 7 with a bmi of 35. When I had my dating scan I was told that I must not put on any weight atall during my pregnancy. Not a prob atm seeing as I still have morning sickness but even so. I was even asked why I didnt lose weight before trying for a baby, not a great thing to hear when you are worried about everything else!

Im the same height and was told i had bmi of 35, but i certainly wasnt told i mustnt put on any weight, its going to happen placenta,extra blood flow, baby all weight lb's therefore weight is going to go up. 

That is shocking. No-one said nothing to me.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Had consultant appointment yday..

Baby weighing 5lb6oz at 32weeks, heading for a 10lber at full term! I have a scan at 36weeks, then off to hospital 2ce a week till 39 weeks then being induced hopefully! really dont want a 10lber lol, DD was only 8lb15 n half!

First pic was at 32weeks with DD
and the second is with this pregnancy at 32weeks
 



Attached Files:







n721590550_3032440_7785.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 14









32weeks5days.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## hattiehippo

Mom2pne I'm in the uk and got referred by my doctor - I think due to a combination of bmi and age (37). The consultant was really surprised I'd been sent to see her as I've had no problems so far and my bp etc is fine.

I think I was referred as my doctor ticked high risk so they have to cover their backsides incase anything happens.


----------



## dom85

mom2pne said:


> You get consultant care? I don't and my BMI pre-pregnancy was 46. But I haven't been gaining a whole lot with this pregnancy. I have only gained about 11-12 pounds and as you can see from my ticker I'm over 35 weeks. So that is good. I also was about the same weight with my twins in 05-06. I have trouble keeping the weight off. I can lose it, tho.

Hun you should get consultant care, there's a massive audit going on at the moment about overweight pregnancy, there's posters all over the ante-natal clinic at my hospital. It says that anyone with an overweight BMI will be identified and recieve consultant care and the findings would be included in the audit. 

It's great if you're pregnancy has been smooth so far but they should at least see you to assess you.


----------



## PineappleHead

Hey ladies! I had a question... I'd posted a thread about it and someone directed me to this thread. :) 
I'm currently 11w 5d pregnant w/ my first happydance:) However, I'm 21 and definitely considered overweight (we're talkin 5ft 6in and a size 16.) I'm not sure what my BMI is but my doctor reccommended that I only gain 15 lbs in my pregnancy... 
I was wanting to know if I'll ever get a bump in my pregnancy?? I carry all of my weight in my stomach as it is (well, very little is in my arms but majority is stomach) and I already looked preggers before I was preggers!! 
My friends and family have told me that I will get a bump but the ones who have told me either haven't been there (never been peggers/never made it that far) or they were all skinny minnies who always got bumps... 
A lot of me is starting to get concerned that I just won't get one, and I'm just wondering if anyone's been in this situation or similar, and how did it turn out for you?? 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Bam

dom85 said:


> Hun you should get consultant care, there's a massive audit going on at the moment about overweight pregnancy, there's posters all over the ante-natal clinic at my hospital. It says that anyone with an overweight BMI will be identified and recieve consultant care and the findings would be included in the audit.
> 
> It's great if you're pregnancy has been smooth so far but they should at least see you to assess you.

The difference is she's in the US. We don't usually see high-risk doctors unless there's other factors since we usually see obstetricians instead of midwives, anyway. The OBs are usually pretty up on how to deal with obese patients. The women I've seen needing a high-risk doctor are those that have other factors like insulin-dependent diabetes, age or hyper-tension.

If you're an otherwise healthy patient with an otherwise normal pregnancy then you'll just see a regular OB. Even in my case, I'm 30, first pregnancy and current BMI of 50.7. I don't have diabetes, high blood pressure or any other negative factors. I just happen to be fat. I do not see a high-risk doctor but just a normal OB and he's doing a fabulous job of treating me. As of yet, there's been no mention of a planned c-section or early induction nor is my baby growing faster than it should. Specialists are usually reserved for really serious cases since, ya know, we have to pay for them over here.


----------



## Try Rocking

PineappleHead said:


> Hey ladies! I had a question... I'd posted a thread about it and someone directed me to this thread. :)
> I'm currently 11w 5d pregnant w/ my first happydance:) However, I'm 21 and definitely considered overweight (we're talkin 5ft 6in and a size 16.) I'm not sure what my BMI is but my doctor reccommended that I only gain 15 lbs in my pregnancy...
> I was wanting to know if I'll ever get a bump in my pregnancy?? I carry all of my weight in my stomach as it is (well, very little is in my arms but majority is stomach) and I already looked preggers before I was preggers!!
> My friends and family have told me that I will get a bump but the ones who have told me either haven't been there (never been peggers/never made it that far) or they were all skinny minnies who always got bumps...
> A lot of me is starting to get concerned that I just won't get one, and I'm just wondering if anyone's been in this situation or similar, and how did it turn out for you??
> Thanks for your help!!

I am quite a bit larger than you and I have a very noticeable bump forming, so I'm sure you'll get yours lol. I was worried I wouldn't get one because I'm quite large but it's definitely there and growing!


----------



## PineappleHead

thanks rocking!! :)


----------



## hattiehippo

My bump is coming along now too but I didn't really start showing as pregnant rather than fat until 20 weeks - about 2 weeks ago. it might take a bit longer than your thinner friends but I'm sure you'll get a bump - the baby has to go somewhere!


----------



## Danuta

Just some thoughts about things that I think affect more to bigger women in late pregnancy.

I am now at 34+6 weeks and I have to say, I find more difficulties from being overweight at this stage than earlier in pregnancy. Still though, nothing very serious health wise. 

Most importantly (although it;s same for every pregnant woman I think) I find walking VERY difficult these days, just loss of balance, too much weight to carry around. I took a bad fall yesterday but luckily I got a very thorough check up and nothing was wrong, I just got a bit bruised and panicked. I think it is harder coping with the bump when you are overweight too though.

The other thing (and this is a bit embarassing) is that I've really lost bladder control badly. I had so many leakages and little accidents that I have to wear a pad all the time now. My MW said it's not normal to be so severe, that it happens to many pregnant ladies but being overweight can make it much worse. I think the worst moment was when I went to a friends flat, stood up (with difficulty!) from the sofa and wet myself! Oops...
So, for those of you who didn't get to this stage yet, really do the pelvic floor exersises!

I also get very uncomfortable and overheated, mainly sleeping but at other times also - really awful "hot flushes" and times when I lose my breath for no reason.

But still, despite being overweight, LO and I had no serious health problems up to this point (cross fingers!!!)

Oh well, in a few weeks I'm going to have my little girl in my arms and then all of this would be worth it even if I had to go through it ten times!


----------



## vixta

Hiya, i am 18 stones and have just found out that i am 5 weeks pregnant. i have never been this fat in all of my life and i am dreading to think how much more weight i am going to put on! i am scared for my health too and that of my babys. i suppose i will have tests throughout my pregnancy to keep a check on things? i have seen my doctor once and she didnt mention my weight, i am worried that when i go for my first scan that my fat will get in the way!!! is anyone else in the same boat as me?


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey sweetie, although I am not pregnant yet, I just thought I'd say, you won't necessarily gain weight. Now is the time to start eating really heathily for your baby's sake and so if you do this, you will either not put on any weight or only put on the actual weight of the baby. Try not to worry, have a read through this thread, there are plenty of ladies here that have been through it and some that are heavier than you, you'll be ok. Just try and eat healthily and keep as fit as you can (but taking it easy if you are not used to exercise) 

:hugs: xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Vixta - Dont worry yourself too much, I am heavier than you and I've only put on 4lb's so far, Im 29 weeks today.

You will probably be referred to the hospital to be under Consultant Care but it only means they keep a closer eye on you.

I have to have 3 growth scans, and had to have a glucose tolerance test to check for gestational diabetes but it came back fine, I also had my first growth scan on Wednesday and although he is measuring abit bigger than he should be he's still within the limits of what they consider normal.

I'm sure everything will be fine for you
xx


----------



## vixta

Thanks guys i will try not to worry! This is my 3rd child and with my previous pregnancies i wasnt this overweight. i was about 12 stones and it worried me then! if only i were that big again!
ahh well its too late now.... and i am overjoyed that i am expecting again xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Let us know how it goes hun! xx


----------



## charlottesma

I started pregnancy with a BMI of 44.
I jut got told off by my MW for not eating enough she claimed my bood results suggested it, had to giggle not offten a health proffesional tells you to eat more when your my weight. I have been eating fine and told her my daily intake she still suggested having a pack of biccys in so I could have one with a cup of tea to try and increase calorie intake, you just can't win guess, if I eat them biccys I just know the consultant will moan I should be watching my weight.


----------



## Danuta

It's true though, Charlottesma! :) I think we need to keep our strength up in pregnancy, even if we are overweight! I think it's just about finding the balance to eat sensibly and healthily and also getting all the nutriants we need.

I am afraid I have been eating a bit too much in the last week or so though and my MW told me off. I just feel sooo hungry all the time, I cannot stop eating! Last night I ate a huge plate of spagetti and salad and 2 bread rolls for dinner and then an hour later I was hungry again and ate 2 muffins one after the other. And then my boyfriend brought home some chocolate and I pigged out on that as well. Oops. MW told me that I must not overeat because I shouldn't be putting on so much weight now as I am. (and also I have this problem with "leaking" and she said the more weight I put on the worse it will be) So I must be more disciplined!

Feeling very big today and very out of breath! So I can't even be bothered to move, hahaha!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im so glad that you created this thread! I was wondering the same thing. I got into reading books such as "what to expect before your expecting" and just doing some internet searches, the "experts" made is seem like it was life or death if you are overweight. I know that I would not be able to get the necessary weight if i wanted to have a baby this century! lol :dust:


----------



## milena_woking

Well Girls before pregnancy i was 73kilo and bmi 29.5 and didn't put ont to much till about 28weeks but now i am 37+2 and have put on 15kilo! Really finding it hard to cope with all that weight:(


----------



## milena_woking

i've just checked my bmi now is 34.4:(:(:(


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont think BMI was ment for preggo women. Thats just my guess. I mean you do have another human being inside of you. BMI prior to pregnancy is okay, i suppose, but unless you're going off of a specific , pregnancy friendly BMI chart, i dont think you should compare youeself to that.


----------



## milena_woking

Well i think u r right, just wonder if i'll be able to shift the weigth down after having my LO..


----------



## shocker

Im overweight now and worried im going to put on loads of weight... I already feel bigger!!


----------



## Baby2ontheway

I have actually lost close to 30 lbs while being pregnant. Not really sure how! I look smaller than I did before I got pregnant and I cant really tell I am pregnant but I will say I am a very big girl.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6









21 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5









21 weeks1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Try Rocking

Gorgeous pictures! You can totally tell you're pregnant! Great bump!


----------



## JessiHD

My BMI is 36, but I'm sure that is because I'm such a shorty! I don't look huge. I'm 16 on bottom and 14 on top, even though I have huge boobs (which I blame for part of the problem). I'm a bit peed off about having to go under consultant care because it means I can't go to the birthing centre and if I have no other problems than mu weight I don't see why I can't have midwife led as my MW recommended in the first place. Grrrrrr.


----------



## shocker

JessiHD said:


> My BMI is 36, but I'm sure that is because I'm such a shorty! I don't look huge. I'm 16 on bottom and 14 on top, even though I have huge boobs (which I blame for part of the problem). I'm a bit peed off about having to go under consultant care because it means I can't go to the birthing centre and if I have no other problems than mu weight I don't see why I can't have midwife led as my MW recommended in the first place. Grrrrrr.

Mine is 29 and im the opposite its head wrecking buying clothes!! im a size 12 in jeans and a size 16 in tops!! My back is really broad its very annoying :wacko: That seems pretty crazy the midwife wouldnt have said it if she didnt think it was a good idea?? maybe ask them to reconsider?


----------



## JessiHD

I'll try to see whether my care can be transferred back, the MW didn't weigh me on my first appointment so she didn't know my BMI so I obviously don't look that big. Its so annoying. Why should I have to have consultant care even though I am relatively healthy but don't fit into their guidelines? I'm only 26 and yet if I were a 39 smoker (which I bet has the same risk of thrombosis) and my BMI was lower I'd be able to be midwife led!


----------

